# Proactiv?



## Tears_Of_Blood (Jun 18, 2005)

I was thinking of buying it, does it actually work??


----------



## blaquepooky (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* I was thinking of buying it, does it actually work?? For some people it does work, for me it did work but my parents stopped paying for it so I stopped using it. Since then I've found a bunch of different cheaper products that are having the same effect on me.


----------



## Laura (Jun 18, 2005)

I saw an ad on TV today about it. Did Jessican Simpson &amp; Elle MacPherson really use it or were they just paid to say that! Is it expensive? I havent seen it around Ireland.


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 18, 2005)

In the short term, it's not extremely expensive. but long run, YES it does add up! i brought the whole travel-size set for $65.00 in canada.

but proactive only worked for me if i used it religiously, and as soon as i stopped, it came back! 

so i decided to find a cheaper, more effective way:
go to the dermatologist and get a prescription for Defferin (topical treamtment, only $15, lasts a LONG time) and a prescription of Doxycyclene (anti-biotic). cheaper, more effective, and even if i wanted to stop for a few days, it doesnt effect me!


----------



## Laura (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey sugersoul, just saw your notepad there! Well done its great. Packed with lots of info about you


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Hey sugersoul, just saw your notepad there! Well done its great. Packed with lots of info about you




thanks



i wish i knew more about html tho! i am hoping to change the color scheme of it soon, and upload my makeup / hair product pix





and of course, i really want to put up more pix of my yummy jack russell terrier



he is so cute for an old dog!!


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 19, 2005)

I've used Proactiv off and on for years, and it does work in clearing up my acne BUT it is sooo drying to my skin. We're talking flaky dryness. I just couldn't put enough moisturizer on my face...and I have oily skin (usually). Now I just use it sporadically. Instead, I've been using MD formulations cleanser for oily, problem skin and have had really great results with it and it's not super drying.

I've heard others say they had the same experience with Proactiv. Some even say it bleached their skin ghostly white. Eeek.





Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* I was thinking of buying it, does it actually work??


----------



## Marisol (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Instead, I've been using MD formulations cleanser for oily, problem skin and have had really great results with it and it's not super drying. I too have been using MD Formulations and I love it. My skin a lot clearer and when I do break out, I use their acne gel and it works. Luv it! Was going to try Proactiv but found something that works.


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 19, 2005)

Sugarsoul, I just checked out your notepad, too! Have you ever done any modeling? You should. You're beautiful!

Originally Posted by *sugersoul* thanks



i wish i knew more about html tho! i am hoping to change the color scheme of it soon, and upload my makeup / hair product pix





and of course, i really want to put up more pix of my yummy jack russell terrier



he is so cute for an old dog!!


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 19, 2005)

I love the cleanser! My skin loves it. However, I tried the Advanced Hydrating complex for oily/problem skin and I broke out in little red pimples..more of a rash! Yikes. I was truly bummed. I still haven't found my HG moisturizer. I've gotta try the acne gel. What's in it? Glycolic Acid?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I too have been using MD Formulations and I love it. My skin a lot clearer and when I do break out, I use their acne gel and it works. Luv it! Was going to try Proactiv but found something that works.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 19, 2005)

*2.5 oz Glycare Acne Gel: * Purified Water, SD Alcohol 40 B, Glycolic Acid, Hydroxypropyl, Methylcellulose, Ammonium Glycolate, Salicylic Acid.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 19, 2005)

I've never tried Pro-Activ.... what worked for me was Murad's Acne Complex Kit. Finally ended years of the breakout cycle! Now I use Differin gel, and certain products from the Murad kit for occasional breakouts (usually once a month...



) And my skin has gotten SO much better!


----------



## Pauline (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Tears_Of_Blood, Ive heard some good reviews about Pro Active and like Laura in Ireland ive seen the TV comercials with Jessica Simpson etc,.if you have bad acne it might be worth trying it and ive also heard it's expensive but effective, it might be worth a try if you can afford it.Mabe try one of their products and see how you get on. Do you think you will buy it? My friend in AMerica Cathy, uses it and she thinks it's great.


----------



## Liz (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm using it right now. I used to use it in high school, but after a few years, it stopped working. So I was trying to find stuff that worked on me for awhile. So I got back on it this year. I think it's helping clear it up, but I still get breakouts. I think you really have to use it religiously, like morning and night all the time. I get lazy sometimes.


----------



## glamslam (Jun 19, 2005)

I have oily skin and acne since my early teens, I am in my early 30's now and still break out. I have used Proactiv for about 2 years and got good results. I didn't experience drying. I agree that if you slack off, you will break out. So, I try my best to be consistent. I buy my products off of Ebay now, much better prices, and you can buy items individually as you run out, instead of having to buy the entire set every 2 months. I find that I don't use up the Repairing Lotion as fast as the other products. I love the clay mask too, and it's way overpriced from Rodan &amp; Fields, so I love getting a deal on eBay. I add in other products from other brands here and there, and as long as the Proactiv is the main thing, I stay nice and clear.


----------



## peekaboo (Jun 19, 2005)

A former Proactiv user here. Really liked it for awhile, my mom used to order it for me and then yikes..I ran out and I experienced breakouts/back to square one. It did give me some dryness but it cleared up my skin. The worst complaint about the lotion was that towels and a few articles of clothing got bleached/stained..really bizarre, the benzoyl peroxide most likely. I would probably still use it, if it was more accessible..but have changed to other products that I can purchase without ordering.


----------



## Liz (Jun 20, 2005)

oh, i go tmine on QVC. I hate bidding wars on ebay, and it comes out to the same price sometimes, sometimes even cheaper!


----------



## ayce (Jun 21, 2005)

i honestly wish i never touched proactiv! i didnt really have bad acne but i wanted perfect skin, and who doesnt lol.. but since using it ive been breaking out easily and places ive never broken out of before like my forehead.. ugh.


----------



## Leony (Jun 22, 2005)

I tried once, but it doesn't work for mild acne.

I have mild acne before , and it turned worse after I use proactiv.

I stopped using the product and looked for my own skin regimen, and now I'm back to my normal skin.

I think it will work for some people with severe acne problems. If you have mild acne, I won't recommend you to use proactiv. You should try to find your own regimen, when you battling with acne.

Not all product that works on other people will work on our skin. Every skin has a different way on how to treat them.

The most important thing is to be gentle with your skin and only wash it twice a day, so it won't make your skin irritated. Irritated skin will invite more pimple.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 12, 2005)

I am so torn ,you see the infomercials and these stars swear its the best.Thank fully i dont have horrible acne,but i occasionlly will get a blemish,stress and stuff,But it bothers me so much.i think i am going to try the dermotologist again.


----------



## glamslam (Jul 12, 2005)

I agree with those who said it works for some, but not all. That's true of any product out there. Nothing is perfect for every skin. But if you're going to try it you have to commit to giving it a fair chance and use it for a good 2 months before you decide it isn't working. Unless of course, it gives you some kind of allergic reaction then stop immediately! And remember, if you buy direct from Rodan &amp; Fields, it's guaranteed even if the bottles are empty. So if you aren't happy with it, be sure to ask for a refund. The company needs to be accountable when they offer a guarantee like that.


----------



## mechelw (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sugersoul* In the short term, it's not extremely expensive. but long run, YES it does add up! i brought the whole travel-size set for $65.00 in canada.

but proactive only worked for me if i used it religiously, and as soon as i stopped, it came back!

so i decided to find a cheaper, more effective way:

go to the dermatologist and get a prescription for Defferin (topical treamtment, only $15, lasts a LONG time) and a prescription of Doxycyclene (anti-biotic). cheaper, more effective, and even if i wanted to stop for a few days, it doesnt effect me!






what does the doxycyclene do? how do you use that. are you clear now?? i was also wondering... is their a medication for acne? like a pill you take everyday? since i dont have REALLY bad acne would i not be able to get something like that?


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 13, 2005)

well i had i guess worse than mild acne maybe severe but i covered it up w/mkup and i went to a dermatologist in march and he prescribed minocyclene which i took everyday for two months than since it wasn't working as fast as i had hoped he put me to 2 pills one day 1 the next but like a month 1/2 later i felt that i was becoming tolerant of it so he prescribed ampicillin which i take twice a day and so far im pretty happy my skin isnt crystal clear but its getting there and i am so much happier that i don't have as much redness and stuff so the only things i use are i use equate makeupremover sheets and then neutrogena moisturizer and murad acne spot treatment on pimples i have and ones that are about to form and it stops those from forming and gets rid of curent zits i would use a cleanser but my skin is soooooooo sensitive anything else makes it dry

but i definately think you can still get pills to control your acne, or you can go on birth control which helps acne


----------



## xpressit (Jul 13, 2005)

my brother just uses the cleanser--you can order just one if you call...and it has really cleared up his skin


----------



## octobersunshine (Jul 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ayce* i honestly wish i never touched proactiv! i didnt really have bad acne but i wanted perfect skin, and who doesnt lol.. but since using it ive been breaking out easily and places ive never broken out of before like my forehead.. ugh. Yeah! The same happend to me I didn't have much acne but because I wanted a perfectly clear face I bought it and it made my skin flare up.



Especially on my forehead so much so that I went to a dermatologist. She told me that Proactive wasn't a good product because it contains salicylic acid which causes you skin to grow a dependency on it.



So, after awhile your skin won't stay clear if you don't use it.
There are many people who swear by it but you should consider other alternatives before you commit.


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 22, 2007)

i have been using proactiv for a long time now.. and its true that it does work better when used religiously, but its easy and quick and helps clear up acne so i think its worth it..


----------



## missflyrican (May 11, 2007)

I started to use proactiv back when I was 17 now I am 21 it did work for a time then i had so many breakouts... so i stopped I only use the suncreen i love it... i use Burt's bees it really has helped my skin...its cheaper also


----------



## mem636 (May 14, 2007)

At first it worked for me. My skin did start to clear up, but it looked more red and irritated. Eventually after a couple of months using it I started getting bumps on my forehead and my jaw line. I stopped and started using Neutrogena Pore Refining cleanser and toner and now my skin looks a lot better. I has taken almost two months for my forehead to clear up. The bumps are almost all gone.


----------



## sunshine478 (May 15, 2007)

i tried proactiv and it makes a difference at first but after about 3 months it stopped making any impact.


----------



## Mirtilla (May 17, 2007)

How much does a kit cost in your country? Just curious b/c it's pretty expensive in Italy (= â‚¬ 59.90 / $ 80.81)


----------



## SarahStarFlower (May 18, 2007)

I used Proactiv for about three years... Worked great, but then it recently started becoming ineffective, so I've since been experimenting with different skin care regimens. Though Proactiv is extremely drying, if you bear with it, your skin will clear up, but if you have sensitive skin, it may cause more harm than good. It is a benzyl peroxide based medication, and many people have suffered bad reactions to bp before... If you know how to build a good regimen, though, you can get the same effects from drugstore medications.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (May 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was thinking of buying it, does it actually work?? It worked on my friend who used to have massive breakouts. He has thick, insensitive skin and he said that the formula was too harsh. Normally I use Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash Cream Cleanser, it contains 2% salicylic acid which helps to prevent &amp; control breakouts.


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 13, 2007)

I know this is an old thread.. but I just purchased Proactiv on ebay today and I can't wait to try it! My dermatologist (Katie Rodan) helped invent it. She's one of the nicest doctor's I've ever met. She moved away shortly after treating me for cystic acne, in which she had to inject a huge needle of cortisone into my face. I have scars and redness from previous acne problems. I have acne now and it's borderline cystic.. so I am going to try Proactiv just to see what happens. It won't hurt to try. =) I will update in a few weeks!


----------



## Anna (Nov 13, 2007)

for me it works, but i do need to use it religiously


----------



## Maysie (Nov 13, 2007)

I used this a couple years ago. It worked for like 2-3 months and then it stopped working. Plus it made my skin really dry and sensitive.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 13, 2007)

ALOT of people have said it worked for them for a little bit and then it stopped.......weird.


----------



## tuhnoo (Nov 13, 2007)

when I had really bad acne before going on the pill it didn't really work for me...although now that I have less pimples it is effective in getting rid of the odd pimple, though I find that it dries my skin like CRAZY...if I apply a thin layer I find that several days later there will be little flakes on my skin and it looks gross.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 14, 2007)

i think it depends on the type of skin you have. I have sensitive skin and I am allergic to benzoyl peroxide which is a medicatio that is great for acne and unfortunately that is what proactiv has in it. I woke up and one of my eyes were swollen shut my neck and chin and cheeks had broken out in to a red rash. It was horrible. I suggest testing it on a small area of your skin first.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 18, 2007)

i use it and love itt


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah! So far , so good. I've only used it for two days and I notice that the cystic acne has flattened down and my makeup went on really smooth. It's working!!! haha!


----------



## CheerBear (Nov 20, 2007)

My skin is not very sensitive and my experience with ProActiv was terrible. Although I followed the instructions, it still left my face red and itchy. One day, it was so red that I had to use a whole bunch of green coloured corrective concealer and liquid foundation to try to cover it up! I would not recommend ProActiv.


----------



## ryamson (Jan 23, 2008)

I used pro active for a year and it clear my skin, after that it makes my skin very dry and now I have breakouts especially in my forehead


----------



## ICE PRINCESS (Jan 23, 2008)

I Had Cystic Acne And Tried Everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This Is The Only Product That Worked For Me. It's Worth Every Sent!!!! Get It And Try It! I Don't Use The Toner But I Loveeeeeeeeeee The Cleanser And Repairing Lotion. In Malls You Can Get What You Run Out Of Instead Of Having To Keep Buying Kits. I Absolutely Love This Stuff!!!

Cathy


----------



## skylar8 (Jan 25, 2008)

Proactive user for the past 10 years here. Good: It works. I did and still do take a break and supplement other cleansers. I don't use it twice a day. It will dry out your face. I'd suggest supplementing another for night wash. I love proactive and its one of the few products that helped with my acne. I tried sulfur crap, differin, nothing worked for me. I'm also on BCP so that might help a bit (but i was on BCP back then as well). My outbreaks are managable now. I just need to find ways to take better care of my skin for the future.


----------



## Trixie24 (Jan 25, 2008)

My sister has severe acne and she tried proactiv for months and the situation only got worse. I dont see how one formulation is suppose to work for all skin types? Im sure it works for some but it is not a guarentee fix for everyone.


----------



## pepperwinks (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been using it for about 3 weeks now and have been getting some breakouts on my forehead which is not normal for me. Overall my skin looks clearer...I think I will try it a little longer. What moisturizer is everyone using with Proactiv? I tried cetaphil but I don't like it...now I am trying Aveeno.


----------



## loci (Jan 29, 2008)

The Proactiv product line are effective but way too irritating for most of the people. Staring from the third day my skin truns red and really dry...the dryness is just not nature at all, if I continue to use the product my skin starts to peel out.

I now use Clean &amp; Clear Persa Gel since it got the same active ingredient.


----------



## soap117 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think it's a lil too pricey. How much are they?


----------



## tamen76 (Feb 1, 2008)

Proactiv did NOTHING for me but make my acne worse. I suffered using it for 2 months becuase I know sometimes your skin gets worse before getting better when trying new things. I will say that my sister used it and it worked wonders for her! Cleared up everything for her. So I guess it's totally depends on the individual. I would look on ebay and get a trial size kit for like 19.99 before opting into thier program and larger kits.


----------



## MarisaJB27 (Feb 1, 2008)

for me, Pro-Activ worked for a few months, then stopped working. Now, I use Tea Tree Oil products (you can find them at The Body Shop) and that seems to keep the acne at bay pretty well.


----------

